# Weird power problem 6.0



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay Im sure most of you know my truck, 2000 2500 6.0 4x4. I am having this weird power problem as of late. I will take off and the truck has as much power as a 4cyl. Then it kinda hesitates, all of a sudden boom back to a 6.0 V8. It is real weird and I notice it mostly when the trailer is hooked up. The truck is at normal operating temps, normal driving, etc. No codes or anything of the like and ALL maintenance is current as well up to and including o2 sensors. Any ideas or help will be appreciated. Im sure B&B will have some input on this:waving: I think I owe you a beer or 3 Mike


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do those have the power/torque management thingy to help save on fuel? Maybe thats acting up?

Where is the all knowing B&B to come to the rescue and solve all problems??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah it has that stupid torque management crap. I am getting the performance computer for it very, very soon so hopefully all this crap will be a thing of the past. I am sure B&B will be here to help figure this out soon


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Three of the most likely causes of the symptoms your experiencing Tom are:

Plugged cat/cats
Weak/inconsistent fuel pressure (fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, I know you just replaced the filter)
Failing throttle position sensor
Clogged injectors

All of these issues can happen at times and never set a DTC code either. But with a fuel pressure gage and a good scanner (not just a code reader), it shouldn't be too tough or time consuming to track it down. I'd start with the fuel pressure test as it's only a 10 minute job and a trip down the road. Then get into the live data, as well as checking for _pending_ DTC codes with a good scanner.

Have any local friends with a good Snap On or Genesis scanner? Might want to find one....and buy *them* the beer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B;556779 said:


> Three of the most likely causes of the symptoms your experiencing Tom are:
> 
> Plugged cat/cats
> Weak/inconsistent fuel pressure (fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, I know you just replaced the filter)
> ...


Well I hope it isnt the cats. I looked at them to see how hard it would be to cut them out. Totally not happening, lol. Super PITA
I do know someone with the snap on scanner. I guess a phone call is in order. I will have to buy THEM the beer, lol. It is a very, very intermittent problem so my guess is fuel pressure regulator. It seems like it aint getting the right gas, then all of a sudden it opens wide. The rails and injectors are new as of November 2006. The fuel lines from the tank to the engine are brand new from a couple months ago. Couldnt say to the fuel pump. Thanks again B&B for the help!!!:waving:


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

burn it and buy a duramax. no offense but you will be happy in the long run


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bugthug;556784 said:


> burn it and buy a duramax. no offense but you will be happy in the long run


I think a lot of us wish we could do that, but $4.80 fuel is just wonderful ain't it?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have considered it greatly, LOL. I want a Duramax then start running straight biodiesel. Really for an 8 year old plowtruck with 114k on the clock, it hasnt been a bad truck. It still pulls my trailer like it isnt there (16ft, roughly 6,000lbs with all the crap on) and can push some snow. That and I still owe a little $$$ on it, so I will just pay it off and keep it. Will make a great back up/2nd truck


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Figure why we are here we plow with these trucks The d max gets way more mpg than a gas motor. The buck more is worth it.
I bought a 2006 1500 z71 when gas went up. it isnt worth the difference for the lack of power.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;556781 said:


> Well I hope it isnt the cats. I looked at them to see how hard it would be to cut them out. Totally not happening, lol. Super PITA
> I do know someone with the snap on scanner. I guess a phone call is in order. I will have to buy THEM the beer, lol. It is a very, very intermittent problem so my guess is fuel pressure regulator. It seems like it aint getting the right gas, then all of a sudden it opens wide. The rails and injectors are new as of November 2006. The fuel lines from the tank to the engine are brand new from a couple months ago. Couldnt say to the fuel pump. Thanks again B&B for the help!!!:waving:


Yea the only way your going to "cut" the cats out would be to start with complete new custom formed pipes right at the manifolds...including making provisions for the O2 sensors... do-able but not recommended.

Based on the miles your truck has on it and the fact that it may have the original fuel pump in it, I'd definitely start with a fuel pressure test like I said. Of course since it's an intermittent problem you'll probably need to run it for a day or two with the FP gage on it to positively verify it. I usually just tape it to the outside of the windshield so I can keep an easy eye on it while driving.

But don't worry...even with the gage on the windshield no one will mistake you for an import tuner.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont think anyone here would mistake my truck for a fart can sporting turd. Maybe I will do something like the old muscle cars with the tach on the hood, lol. I will give the fuel pressure test a try here soon. Hey now I have been averaging 15.5 mpg according to my calculations, and that is towing. I cant wait to get that computer for it, I will have a halfway economical and powerful 6.0 Just got to last another full season, then it will be put to the 2nd truck and a DMax will be in its place or if I can find a good 04-05 HD with the 496wesport


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Dont want to beat a dead horse here but today I filled up my d max. 15.25 mpg then filled up the 1500 with a 5.3 that got 10.75 mpg.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

bugthug;556845 said:


> Dont want to beat a dead horse here but today I filled up my d max. 15.25 mpg then filled up the 1500 with a 5.3 that got 10.75 mpg.


How the heck do you get 10.75mpg with the 5.3? I've got a 2000 ext.cab 1500 w/5.3 and 146,000 miles on it and still get 15 in town towing the mowing equip. Just last weekend we took it on a trip and got 18mpg driving with the cruise set on 73mph. I know that's not great gas mileage but not bad for an 8 year old truck with 146,000 miles on it.

Are you towing a super heavy trailer or are talking about when you plow?

Buck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That is pretty bad for a 5.3 when my 6.0 is averaging 13-15mpg in the city!!!!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I dont tow with it. Just a lot of stop and go short trips. My point is under the same conditions the d max is waaay better.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is your fuel pump louder than usual. It is common that they last about 100k. You will get a loud hissing buzzing sound. Listen to B&B get a guage and test it under real world conditions.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

No the fuel pump is actually very quiet on this truck. Havent had time yet to do the test, especially not in the rain, lol. Had to put a new starter in though yesterday


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

In my previous truck I went through 3 fuel pumps. Only one made noise the others just lost pressure. I had a weird problem as originally described in this thread that sounded very similar. It turned out my plug wires had cracked and were arching while the engine was accelerating otherwise it was fine. When it arched it just lost power and felt like it was a million other issues.


----------



## daway101 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm having the same sort of problems with my 6.0 except my power hasn't come back at all and the check engine light is on. I took it to A/Z and they put a code reader on it and told me the knock sensor could be faulty, or a fuel pressure issue. Sense I have no power I'm suspecting the fuel pressure problem. But how can you tell if it is the regulator or the pump or the injectors???

I'm tired of only getting 8.5 MPG!!!!!!!!!

I really need some help here.

Stephen Rockett
Habitat for Humanity Ouachita
Construction Manager


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If your suspecting a fuel problem get a gage on it and test drive it since that's the simplest and easiest thing to do first. If you discover the pressure is below spec...even intermittently... pull the vacuum line off the regulator and test drive the truck again (also check the vacuum line for traces of gas in the process, indicating a defective diaphragm. Common on the LS1 engines). If the pressure now stays up (should be around 58-60 psi) then it's a good chance the FP reg is dying. 

If the pressure doesn't come back up after disconnecting the regulator, the next step is to do a cylinder balance test (which will require the use of a good scanner). If the balance of specific cylinders is off, then you'd suspect those specific injectors feeding those cylinders.

If the balance test checks out good then I'd be checking the knock counts with a scanner to see if anything is truly up with the possible knock sensor issues..or lack of. Because if the knock sensor is sending/receiving false signals, the ECM will pull timing out of the engine...killing power and performance in the process.


Bottom line, a fuel pressure gage and a scanner can be your best friends when dealing with drivability issues.


----------



## daway101 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't have a FP gauge yet, but I'm working on it. I took off the FP regulator and cleaned it up with some B12 Chem-tool and it really helped for about thirty minutes (in which my Check Engine light went off) but then it went back to no power (light never came back on). So I went to junk yard and pulled one off a 2000 1500 suburban. I also pulled a TPS off, but I haven't put it on yet. I'm only feeling a slight difference with the regulator and I'm wondering if since it came off of a 1500 if it is not letting enough fuel in.

appreciate any help

Stephen


----------

